# engine starving for fuel at high RPM



## roscoe crawford (May 8, 2011)

i have a 89 cabby 1.8 cis only mods is on throttle body from digi II and a cold air intake. when car is cool runs awesome when warm and accerlerate to 5000 rpm car will stutter and then catch up. fuel pump humms intermittingly new pre-pump. all injecters are new, motor has 1200 miles on her, its driving me crazy. any help would be awesome. thanks


----------



## TCW (Feb 5, 2012)

Get a fuel enrichment box worked great for me techtonics or autotech 8 different settings


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

roscoe crawford said:


> i have a 89 cabby 1.8 cis only mods is on throttle body from digi II and a cold air intake. when car is cool runs awesome when warm and accerlerate to 5000 rpm car will stutter and then catch up. fuel pump humms intermittingly new pre-pump.


Hope the switches on the throttle body were transfered over somehow. 89 should already have had the larger throttle body, no? Any how, you could be looking at a few things. Main pump going bad, fuel filter getting clogged, control pressure regulator going bad or even ignition problems but it would be just guessing at this point. With CIS the first thing one should do is a complete fuel pressure test as the system relies about 100% on the fuel pressure to function correctly.



TCW said:


> Get a fuel enrichment box worked great for me techtonics or autotech 8 different settings


That device is for CIS-e and not CIS with Lambda control.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

i would check that the fuel filter is not clogged before i go any further..


----------

